# Playgroups in Heraklion



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi I have a 9 month baby and am moving to Heraklion next month, does anyone know if there is a playgroup there? I would like to meet other mothers and babies for my little one to meet.

It would be great to hear from you!

Sophia


----------



## jamie mc (Dec 31, 2010)

*hi*



sophiaj29 said:


> Hi I have a 9 month baby and am moving to Heraklion next month, does anyone know if there is a playgroup there? I would like to meet other mothers and babies for my little one to meet.
> 
> It would be great to hear from you!
> 
> Sophia


Hi Sophia,
I'm just about to move to Heraklion for the winter, and maybe longer, who knows?
I've been living in kos for the past 2 summers, and the french alps snowboarding for the winters. but this winter i chose to live in athens for a while, lasted a couple months but its not for me! now im back in london sorting a few things out, saying hi to friends, then i'll be back in heraklion end of jan.
I'm living with my new girlfriend there, and i'd love to meet some english speaking people to hang out with n chat with, you know how it is huh?! 

Anyways, i hope all went well with finding a playgroup for the lil one, how did that go by the way? And what's your plans in heraklion? already working, or looking, or just drinking coffee the greek way (for 5 hours at a time!) 

hope christmas was fun, and have a great new year, hope to hear rfom ya
jamie


----------

